# Will i see a passenger again if i give them 3 or less stars?



## Nametoolongovich

I used to drive for Lyft and i remember that if i give a passenger 3 or less stars, i won't see them again, is it the same for Uber?


----------



## UberLou

Not on Uber only on Lyft.


----------



## Nametoolongovich

Good, because I've been giving out 3 star ratings to everyone who doesn't tip, hoping i won't see them again.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Yeh I also want to know the truth behind this. I was told that if you rate a passenger 1star, uber will not match you to that passenger again. Not sure though, could be bs talk ...


----------



## UberLou

Nametoolongovich said:


> Good, because I've been giving out 3 star ratings to everyone who doesn't tip, hoping i won't see them again.


Dude, don't do that. That is assanine. Uber the evil empire tells them No Need to Tip. Plus half the passengers do not even know they are rated and for those that monitor their ratings will have not clue what they got a 3 for. All you are doing is forcing drivers to lower their pickup standards because they don't truly know who the a-hole passengers are since you are rating them selfishly.

Poorly rate a pucker, an asshole, a person stuffing more than 4 in an X, someone who is drastically late and makes you wait. Rate them poorly, not the non-tippers. I am so tired of hearing this crap. Thank you for making the rating system even more unreliable.


----------



## UberLou

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Yeh I also want to know the truth behind this. I was told that if you rate a passenger 1star, uber will not match you to that passenger again. Not sure though, could be bs talk ...


Nope you will see them again. Uber does not block a rider from a driver unless there was some big issue that either you or the rider complained about.


----------



## Kristr90

I always give pax 5 stars if they are respectful to me and polite. Uber needs to educate riders about the tip policy. I never tipped before I was a driver because like most pax I thought they were included and my passenger rating took a hit. So I never penalize someone for not tipping.


----------



## wk1102

Nametoolongovich said:


> I used to drive for Lyft and i remember that if i give a passenger 3 or less stars, i won't see them again, is it the same for Uber?


Uber does not block you from getting people you give poor ratings to. I one stared and complained about a rider and the very next night, 25 hours later I received a ping from him and another a week later.

Stop doing that, it is ASSININE!

While I agree we should get tips it's not their fault that Uber doesn't have a tip opition. It's also not the riders fault Uber has led them to believe tipping is not allowed. It's just plain dumb to rate riders poorly because of not tipping. You are doing a disservice to other drivers and possibly putting them/us into danger.

Last night I picked up a guy, he was low rated. I figured he was a non tipper because...

Well, this guy was a 5star A-hole. I had to throw him out of my car because he exposed himself to me, offered to "let me" give him fellatiao and began masturbating. After I told him stop I told him he had to get out ride over. He got confrontational but he was drunk enough that when he wobbled and swayed I was able to easily get in the car and leave.

This could have very easily have gone another way and one or both of us injured. As it turned out the only thing that took a beating was my rating...

Now if the rating system was used properly by us as drivers, there is a very good chance I would not have accepted his ping. So stop it.

I try to sway the conversation to Uber, get them to ask me about it and steer the conversation so I can let them know tipping is not only allowed but really the only way for us to make a profit. Rating them poorly won't educate them it will only make it harder for the to get a ride and cause them frustration, making it less likely they will tip.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> That is assanine. Uber the evil empire tells them No Need to Tip.


So what ?? People are not withholding tips because Uber tells them NOT to, but because they just don't want to. I believe the wording is 'Tipping Not Required'. That is different from 'Tipping Not Allowed'. They have the same rules at the grocery chain where I shop, but I tip the bag boys for their service anyway, even more so when they don't want to accept it. That's just me. I was raised to tip service people, and I am teaching my kids the same mentality.

If people WANT to tip, they can and do. It's not like we live in a society where people follow generally accepted guidelines or take personal responsibility for anything. They are just using Uber wording as an excuse for something they really don't wanna do anyway.

However, if they are pleasant enough and don't take me out of my way to go down the street, I would be more generous than 3 stars.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Try coming to australia, ppl here are so cheap 3 months of ubering and only 1tip! It was $1.30 spare change ... 

Ppl that really piss me off are the 7$ fares and they expect 3bottles of water, mints and then ask for gums as well.

Next time I go to Kmart I will demand free water, gum and candy. Then only buy 2 magazines 7$.

Fking uber made cheap ppl even more cheaper ...

Whats next free noodles, cup cakes, maybe dry cleaning too?


----------



## ATL2SD

Nametoolongovich said:


> Good, because I've been giving out 3 star ratings to everyone who doesn't tip, hoping i won't see them again.


----------



## Ziggy

Kristr90 said:


> Uber needs to educate riders about the tip policy.


Uber already educated pax that "Tipping is not required" ... they used to tell people "Tip is included" until last year when a Federal Judge authorized a lawsuit in part because of tipping. *If you want to get tips, then you need to educate your passengers. Uber doesn't even educate pax on the fact that child seats are required in all 50 states ... fat chance getting them to change their position on tips.


----------



## wethepeople

UberLou said:


> Dude, don't do that. That is assanine. Uber the evil empire tells them No Need to Tip. Plus half the passengers do not even know they are rated and for those that monitor their ratings will have not clue what they got a 3 for. All you are doing is forcing drivers to lower their pickup standards because they don't truly know who the a-hole passengers are since you are rating them selfishly.
> 
> Poorly rate a pucker, an asshole, a person stuffing more than 4 in an X, someone who is drastically late and makes you wait. Rate them poorly, not the non-tippers. I am so tired of hearing this crap. Thank you for making the rating system even more unreliable.


Say Whaat..? Why would we give 5stars (most pax believe if they rate us a 5star it means Excellent while 3 Star means "good or OK" ?)
Riders are only excellent if they respect my service after taking advantage of it.
If we drive quality cars which most of us really do and we have to offer them rides for about 1/3 of a taxi fare, and we are still nice and friendly after a 15minutes trip (include drive to pin and wait time as well) for a $2.40 revenue (NOT PROFIT!)

Then I strongly believe that a trip is well deserved and it's not fair if pax just take advantage of the driver.

passenger not curbside / driver has to wait - looses 2 stars
passenger doesn't tip looses another star
driver didn't like riders attitude - one star anyways

however most respectful young girls that use Uber at night to avoid dark neighbourhoods even without tip worth 5 stars to me.. low income girl works at fast food at minimum wage takes Uber home after work is worth 5 Stars for me.

Rich people taking Uber to their residence and no tip is always a 1 star, for being greedy.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> Nothing in your dribble has anything to do with my comment. You are preaching to the choir.


Not dribble. It's the truth and has everything to do with your comment. Although I totally agree that Uber is the Devil Incarnate, people still do what they want to do, and that especially includes tipping. Thank you !!!


----------



## slavedrivers

aussie are enjoying screwing uber drivers not tips yet say how they enjoying uber service,cheap rates. Four mates can take a uber to the gym on a $6 trip get 4 waters,complain it's not cold,make you wait,when you get to pick them up after a7 min drive to them WTF


Uberelitescv1 said:


> Try coming to australia, ppl here are so cheap 3 months of ubering and only 1tip! It was $1.30 spare change ...
> 
> Ppl that really piss me off are the 7$ fares and they expect 3bottles of water, mints and then ask for gums as well.
> 
> Next time I go to Kmart I will demand free water, gum and candy. Then only buy 2 magazines 7$.
> 
> Fking uber made cheap ppl even more cheaper ...
> 
> Whats next free noodles, cup cakes, maybe dry cleaning too?


----------



## osii

Things changed when the rates dropped through the floor. At $1.80 a mile, tips really weren't needed. But at $.30 to $1.10 a mile tips are essential to staying on the road.

It's really that simple.

And please remember, Uber started as a black car service that charged $3 to $5 a mile and at those rates, the tip probably was included. It's not anymore.


----------



## TurkUber

wethepeople said:


> Say Whaat..? Why would we give 5stars (most pax believe if they rate us a 5star it means Excellent while 3 Star means "good or OK" ?)
> Riders are only excellent if they respect my service after taking advantage of it.
> If we drive quality cars which most of us really do and we have to offer them rides for about 1/3 of a taxi fare, and we are still nice and friendly after a 15minutes trip (include drive to pin and wait time as well) for a $2.40 revenue (NOT PROFIT!)
> 
> Then I strongly believe that a trip is well deserved and it's not fair if pax just take advantage of the driver.
> 
> passenger not curbside / driver has to wait - looses 2 stars
> passenger doesn't tip looses another star
> driver didn't like riders attitude - one star anyways
> 
> however most respectful young girls that use Uber at night to avoid dark neighbourhoods even without tip worth 5 stars to me.. low income girl works at fast food at minimum wage takes Uber home after work is worth 5 Stars for me.
> 
> Rich people taking Uber to their residence and no tip is always a 1 star, for being greedy.


lool, low income girl taking uber, no tip 5 star, just because she is a girl.
Guy taking ride to his residence, no tip, 1 star.

You can never know peoples net worth. I live in a 3 million dollar home, my net worth is 0 because the home is not mine.
A fastfood worker is probably worth higher than me.

Because of prejudgemental people like you my rating is messed up.

From now on Im going to rate drivers 4 stars unless they give me water or candy  Its only fair for me, because Im getting screwed for not tipping.


----------



## wethepeople

Just tip your driver if you want to be picked up with priority in the future 

"Surge" is also nothing else but a two class system..
rich people (those who are willing to pay a higher fare) will be served first while others have to wait longer.

Turk musun abi?


----------



## Greguzzi

I think Uber drivers who suffer from Stockholm Syndrome and Uber riders who are too cheap to tip deserve each other. I wish Uber could figure out some means of matching them up.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> I think its cute that you think you actually made a point, but again Nope you didn't. Re-read my OP and let it sink in and then read it again. My POINT was just because you think they should tip, doesn't mean they should and we as drivers should not ding them stars for it. Your dribble was about people knowingly withholding tips which is NOT what I said and had nothing to do with my point. Also I stated Uber's policy is Tipping is Not Necessary and I never said that meant Do Not Tip. So as usually you people read what you want and respond to things in your own mind.
> 
> Usually the people that complain the most about tips are the ones that expect them and do nothing extra to earn them. I have no problems getting tipped at all, but if I do not get one I don't take it our on the rider. People tip for the service I provide and because they feel I earned it.


I think YOUR post is the one that is dribble. If people are too cheap to tip, even those that can afford it, a driver is within his/her rights to withhold stars. Pax low star drivers for stupid crap all the time. If you want to give 5 stars for a pleasant passenger/trip with no tip, that is your business. However, for you to berate another driver in righteous indignation for the way they choose to conduct their business is pure bullsh*t. Get a life !!!!


----------



## thethrills

Ziggy said:


> Uber already educated pax that "Tipping is not required" ... they used to tell people "Tip is included" until last year when a Federal Judge authorized a lawsuit in part because of tipping. *If you want to get tips, then you need to educate your passengers. Uber doesn't even educate pax on the fact that child seats are required in all 50 states ... fat chance getting them to change their position on tips.


*5 STARS for tippers ONLY! No tip - no 5 stars!*


----------



## Ziggy

thethrills said:


> 5 STARS for tippers ONLY! No tip - no 5 stars!


Make sure you educate your pax ... something like, "thanks for the tip, I'm definitely giving you 5 stars" (like I told a pax earlier today)


----------



## thethrills

UberLou said:


> My POINT was just because you think they should tip, doesn't mean they should and we as drivers should not ding them stars for it. Uber's policy is Tipping is Not Necessary.
> 
> Usually the people that complain the most about tips are the ones that expect them and do nothing extra to earn them. I have no problems getting tipped at all, but if I do not get one I don't take it our on the rider. People tip for the service I provide and because they feel I earned it.




Of course people should tip! That's what you do in the USA in the service industry. Uber doesn't pay much. Tips are necessary! I give great rides and am a highly rated driver. I should absolutely get tipped.

It's not fair to give 5 stars to someone who doesn't tip. The five stars goes to the customer who tips. They deserve the better rating. No tip - no five stars!

Why won't Uber *put tips in the app* and stop telling lies about why tips are not in the app? Lyft allows tips seamlessly. Uber could too. Why?


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

thethrills said:


> Of course people should tip! That's what you do in the USA in the service industry. Uber doesn't pay much. Tips are necessary! I give great rides and am a highly rated driver. I should absolutely get tipped.
> 
> It's not fair to give 5 stars to someone who doesn't tip. The five stars goes to the customer who tips. They deserve the better rating. No tip - no five stars!
> 
> Why won't Uber *put tips in the app* and stop telling lies about why tips are not in the app? Lyft allows tips seamlessly. Uber could too. Why?


100% Agree. Thank you Thrill !!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Ziggy said:


> Make sure you educate your pax ... something like, "thanks for the tip, I'm definitely giving you 5 stars" (like I told a pax earlier today)


Exactly Ziggy. The drivers on here saying it's not the pax's fault because it's Uber policy/rule are full of it. 4 stars MAX for non-tippers !!!!!


----------



## wk1102

UberLou said:


> You are in the wrong business my friend. You are what is wrong with Uber, you are employee minded individuals that will never understand real business. If you did understand business then you would understand the real reason why we have a rating system and it is damn sure not to ding people for not leaving a tip. It's so we drivers stay safe, safe from morons that want to flirt with drivers, that treat drivers like shit, that puke in your car, not non-tippers. How do we as drivers differentiate now that asshole drivers are rating because they are so sad they didn't get a little tip. It boggles me how moronic it is to ding someone for that, it is selfish and if you rate that way you are a selfish individual. Move on, you will never win this one.


I could not agree more! By rating riders poorly for not tipping we are being put into potentially dangerous situations.

my earlier post

Last night I picked up a guy, he was low rated. I figured he was a non tipper because...

Well, this guy was a 5star A-hole. I had to throw him out of my car because he exposed himself to me, offered to "let me" give him fellatiao and began masturbating. After I told him stop I told him he had to get out ride over. He got confrontational but he was drunk enough that when he wobbled and swayed I was able to easily get in the car and leave.

This could have very easily have gone another way and one or both of us injured. As it turned out the only thing that took a beating was my rating...

Again... rate the rider not his how well he does or doesn't tip!


----------



## UberLou

Like I said wk1102, these other drivers want to put everyone at risk because they didn't get a tip. The sad thing is they think us rating the passengers is for the riders sake. I guarantee you a high percentage of riders have no clue they are being rated. The rating system is for us drivers to warn each other of bad riders, riders that put as at risk. Not people who do not tip. These are selfish acts of selfish people who only care for themselves. 

Drivers all over are just taking any rating now, they don't even look because the system has been flawed by selfish asshole drivers with no sense. 

Those of you that think rating passengers for non-tipping is a good idea I challenge you to put that in the comments section everytime. I challenge you to email support in your market and tell them what you are going. Let's see how much longer you are on the road.


----------



## Greguzzi

The drama lamas concerned that we are somehow reducing their safety can take comfort in the certainty that once rating 4 stars for non-tipping catches on and 4 stars becomes the base rating, then misbehavior will be indicated by a 3-star or lower rating. This isn't that complicated.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> You are in the wrong business my friend. You are what is wrong with Uber, you are employee minded individuals that will never understand real business. If you did understand business then you would understand the real reason why we have a rating system and it is damn sure not to ding people for not leaving a tip. It's so we drivers stay safe, safe from morons that want to flirt with drivers, that treat drivers like shit, that puke in your car, not non-tippers. How do we as drivers differentiate now that asshole drivers are rating because they are so sad they didn't get a little tip. It boggles me how moronic it is to ding someone for that, it is selfish and if you rate that way you are a selfish individual. Move on, you will never win this one.


No SIR, the selfish individuals are the ones who won't tip for services rendered, even though drivers go out of their way (or used to before being slashed like a teen in a horror flick) to make customers trips pleasant. The fact that you AS A DRIVER are so outraged about other drivers withholding stars for non-tippers shows just how brainwashed by the Uber Kool-Aid you are.

We live in AMERICA, a democratic and CAPITALISTIC society that encourages and accepts tipping to service people. If you dont like it, go live in Asia where tipping is discouraged and frowned upon. Uber drivers are people providing a service using their own means and at their own expense, and you have the unmitigated gall to sit here and whip them for trying to recoup a fraction of their expenses from the very entitled, ungrateful people they serve?? Unfreaking believable !!!

And since you want someone to educate about the ratings system, TRY THE PAX. I don't know any drivers that just go around randomly low-starring pax just for the hell of it, but the same cannot be said of these people that use the app. What kind of person low stars a driver for things completely out of their control such as traffic, street conditions, red lights, following directions the PAX themselves are giving, not overcrowding a vehicle, and actually following the law ?? I'll tell you who, and it's not the drivers.

You named a lot of things that PAX should be low rated for, but think about this--if drivers must put up with all that misery, they not only should expect to be tipped, it should be MANDATORY. So excuse these poor drivers for defending themselves and fighting back with the only tool at their disposal, which is with stars. Now YOU move along, cause you ain't gonna win this one !!!!


----------



## Greguzzi

UberLou said:


> You are brilliant, did you graduate from the 5th grade?


You should endeavor to avoid writing run-on sentences when accusing someone else of not being educated.


----------



## Greguzzi

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> No SIR, the selfish individuals are the ones who won't tip for services rendered, even though drivers go out of their way (or used to before being slashed like a teen in a horror flick) to make customers trips pleasant. The fact that you AS A DRIVER are so outraged about other drivers withholding stars for non-tippers shows just how brainwashed by the Uber Kool-Aid you are.
> 
> We live in AMERICA, a democratic and CAPITALISTIC society that encourages and accepts tipping to service people. If you dont like it, go live in Asia where tipping is discouraged and frowned upon. Uber drivers are people providing a service using their own means and at their own expense, and you have the unmitigated gall to sit here and whip them for trying to recoup a fraction of their expenses from the very entitled, ungrateful people they serve?? Unfreaking believable !!!
> 
> And since you want someone to educate about the ratings system, TRY THE PAX. I don't know any drivers that just go around randomly low-starring pax just for the hell of it, but the same cannot be said of these people that use the app. What kind of person low stars a driver for things completely out of their control such as traffic, street conditions, red lights, following directions the PAX themselves are giving, not overcrowding a vehicle, and actually following the law ?? I'll tell you who, and it's not the drivers.
> 
> You named a lot of things that PAX should be low rated for, but think about this--if drivers must put up with all that misery, they not only should expect to be tipped, it should be MANDATORY. So excuse these poor drivers for defending themselves and fighting back with the only tool at their disposal, which is with stars. Now YOU move along, cause you ain't gonna win this one !!!!


Just give up trying to convince these folks. Travis knows exactly how to take advantage of some drivers's susceptibility to Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Greguzzi said:


> Just give up trying to convince these folks. Travis knows exactly how to take advantage of some drivers's susceptibility to Stockholm Syndrome.


You're so right Greg, but this guy just pisses me off. This bullsh** actually coming from a driver is beyond ignorant. I'm glad I'm in a place where I have a full-time steady job and don't need Uber, so I quit months ago, but I am still hanging in there with the drivers trying to force change. For many of them, Uber is all they have unfortunately. Thanks for the encouragement though. Much appreciated


----------



## Greguzzi

Stockholm Syndrome is real, and too many Uber drivers are victims of it. Travis is an evil genius whose fortune depends on taking advantage of the ignorant, the math0challenged, and the stupid.


----------



## Greguzzi

I am a professional editor and writer with hundreds of books under my belt. When I make what you think are mistakes, you are almost certainly mistaken. I do break rules, but it's always for effect.


----------



## Greguzzi

I get _paid_ to edit and write books. I'm finishing up writing a book right now.

What are your bona fides?


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Would you like to know the first thing that I do when I get a 5star customer? I call them and have a short conversation to screen my passenger. They most likely just registered for uber and could possibly be problematic in nature. I note their tone of voice, whether they are coherrent, how many passengers will be travelling, etc. Now if I pickup any off-putting notes from the passenger, I cancel and bail.

I run my business the way I choose to run my business. Not Travis nor his grand father can make me change the way I operate.


----------



## Greguzzi

UberLou said:


> If you want to get technical "will be indicated" is not appropriate here it is in "Passive Voice" and should have been used as "Active Voice" to emphasize your point. Look it up you might learn something.


LOL. You need to learn the difference between tense and voice.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> This entire post shows that you have zero reading comprehension skills. You speak as if I am against tips and frown upon them. I love them, I earn them but I don't expect them like you clearly do. I educate my riders daily and I do it appropriately. You make way to many assumptions reading peoples pots which goes back to my point about your lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> Clearly you don't understand capitalism, you appear to be someone that reads something somewhere else and then regurgitates it as if it was your own original thought. The tipping culture in American is ridiculous, people expect tips for doing the most remedial tasks.
> 
> Taking away stars is the most idiotic way to educate riders. I guarantee you they have no idea what they were marked off for.
> 
> Mandatory tips, that is rich. In America we have a problem of people, much like you, that expect everything handed to them. You have a sense of entitlement that has me here laughing at you out loud.
> 
> P.S. I won this on my first response to you, nice try.


Actually you haven't WON anything, as we are not in an official debate where scores are being kept. But if we were, I would be the winner as more people agree with me. What you are is what Dr. Phil would term a 'Right Fighter'-- oblivious to others opinions or points of view, because your brain has to believe in your perceived sense of superiority in order to maintain mental and emotional harmony. Just shows what a moron you really are.

BTW, my reading comprehension skills are just fine, thank you. I believe what you meant was 'mundane tasks', not remedial, of which driving is neither. You accuse people of not knowing how to conduct business, but if you were so successful at that very thing, you certainly wouldn't be driving for Uber. Laugh all you want, but those who are still driving and collecting some form of tips will have the last laugh on complacent slaves such as yourself !!!


----------



## Uberelitescv1

How do I get Australians to tip? They cheap as can get ...


----------



## Realityshark

Use the rating system anyway you'd like. No tip? Rate them a 2 or 3. Who cares? Uber does everything in their power to make their drivers feel like useless worms. If rating your passengers a three for not tipping makes it easier for you to be treated like crap, do it.

Uber's rating system is a joke. It's a mind control game that uber uses to control their drivers. It's uber's fault for putting an unfair rating system in the game.

Any passenger who uses uber should know that they are getting a ride for next to nothing. The passengers should be doing the right thing and tip their drivers. Any passenger too stupid to understand that they should be paying a little something extra to their driver, needs to be punished. Any passenger who is a greedy dlck and uses the rationalization that uber says not to tip, deserves to be rated low and forced to wait for a desperate driver to pick them up.

The argument that you shouldn't take it out on the passenger doesn't work for me. Passengers need to take the responsibility to do the right thing. The low pay has been all over the news. The low fares are obvious. Most passengers are now taking advantage of the drivers just like uber. Punish the passengers! Uber decided not to play fair a long time ago. It's long past time to fight back any way we can. if using the rating system against the passengers has a chance at working....go for it. Use whatever tools necessary. In this case, the rating system.

When you pick up passengers, tell them their rating is low. Start the discussion, educate them. Be part of the solution.

I'd also suggest that those drivers who use a home base or park in the same spots, keep track of passengers who don't tip..... When their name and address pop up, drive to them, lock the doors, wait 5 minutes and hit them with a no show.

Uber ignores us. Uber treats drivers like shit. Maybe if we all start getting the passengers pissed off at uber, they might take notice. Nothing else seems to work.

Driving for uber has become a joke. They have cut pay so low, the majority of drivers are desperate sheep, incapable of doing anything else with their lives. They are terrified of losing their only source of income. Uber loves their sheep. The few of us left, who are willing to take a stand, need to grow a pair and fight back.


----------



## Realityshark

UberLou said:


> Point blank you are an idiot and a poor example of drivers on the road. Passengers are not there to serve you, you are to serve them. This job is about service. You have a holier than thou attitude like you have some power or something. You are in the wrong industry my friend.


This is NOT a job about service. Uber has clearly stated that they are a technology company. Uber has clearly stated they are not in the business of transportation or in the service industry. The only way they get to have it both ways, is by finding weak minded sheep to behave as they are told.

Uber is a mega start up, technology company who is doing everything possible to make up and change the rules as they go along. They thrive on trying to manipulate their drivers into being well behaved sheep. Drivers made this company, and now they are being abused. Chastising and ridiculing the drivers who have the desire and self-respect to try to create changes by using the few tools at their disposal seems pretty weak.

Uber, Lyft and the entire ride-share economy is in its' infancy. I have great respect for any driver who is trying to mold this industry into being a respectable source of income. Taking on that uphill battle, takes more guts and self-respect than being a company-sheep-yes-man.

At this point in time, the drivers who continue to put up with the current abuses, without any push back, are the "poor examples of drivers on the road." The one's who criticize the drivers for trying to institute change are even worse.


----------



## D"icy"K

Kristr90 said:


> I always give pax 5 stars if they are respectful to me and polite. Uber needs to educate riders about the tip policy. I never tipped before I was a driver because like most pax I thought they were included and my passenger rating took a hit. So I never penalize someone for not tipping.





Nametoolongovich said:


> I used to drive for Lyft and i remember that if i give a passenger 3 or less stars, i won't see them again, is it the same for Uber?





Nametoolongovich said:


> Good, because I've been giving out 3 star ratings to everyone who doesn't tip, hoping i won't see them again.


I just keep a coffee can labeled TIPS in 4" bright letters. It's only been ripped off twice.


----------



## Greguzzi

Realityshark said:


> This is NOT a job about service. Uber has clearly stated that they are a technology company. Uber has clearly stated they are not in the business of transportation or in the service industry. The only way they get to have it both ways, is by finding weak minded sheep to behave as they are told.
> 
> Uber is a mega start up, technology company who is doing everything possible to make up and change the rules as they go along. They thrive on trying to manipulate their drivers into being well behaved sheep. Drivers made this company, and now they are being abused. Chastising and ridiculing the drivers who have the desire and self-respect to try to create changes by using the few tools at their disposal seems pretty weak.
> 
> Uber, Lyft and the entire ride-share economy is in its' infancy. I have great respect for any driver who is trying to mold this industry into being a respectable source of income. That takes more guts and self-respect than being a company-sheep-yes-man.
> 
> At this point in time, the drivers who continue to put up with the current abuses, without any push back are the "poor examples of drivers on the road." The one's who criticize the drivers for trying to institute change are even worse.


A "like" is inadequate kudos for such a magnificent post. Bravo, sharkie!


----------



## UberXTampa

Nametoolongovich said:


> I used to drive for Lyft and i remember that if i give a passenger 3 or less stars, i won't see them again, is it the same for Uber?


Uber doesn't work like that.
I kill all my pax I don't want to see 

Kidding of course...

I keep a mental list and try to remember name, place etc... If I still get same pax and I notice at last minute just about to pick them up, I cancel and drive off.

Uber made it difficult to ignore bad pax so, it is all on you. But, some people here in the forum reported that after complaining and filing a report to uber about bad pax, uber has assured them they would never be matched in the future.


----------



## Realityshark

I reported a psycho drugged out woman who had a melt down and tried climbing over my backseat. I thoroughly reported the issue and included dashcam video.... Uber said they would cut her off the platform. Three months later, I get a ping and there she was. I waited 5 minutes down the street, hit no show and got paid. Uber doesn't care about the safety of their drivers. They only care about bad press and cash flow.


----------



## Angela Powe

Kristr90 said:


> I always give pax 5 stars if they are respectful to me and polite. Uber needs to educate riders about the tip policy. I never tipped before I was a driver because like most pax I thought they were included and my passenger rating took a hit. So I never penalize someone for not tipping.


Same here. Even after I started driving, I didn't tip as a rider because I was never getting tips and I didn't think we were supposed to. But alas, after experience and more knowledge, I found out tipping was this "thing", and now I won't request an Uber unless I have cash for a tip. However, I still rarely get tips in my city (Fort Wayne).


----------



## UberLou

Realityshark said:


> This is NOT a job about service. Uber has clearly stated that they are a technology company. Uber has clearly stated they are not in the business of transportation or in the service industry. The only way they get to have it both ways, is by finding weak minded sheep to behave as they are told.
> 
> Uber is a mega start up, technology company who is doing everything possible to make up and change the rules as they go along. They thrive on trying to manipulate their drivers into being well behaved sheep. Drivers made this company, and now they are being abused. Chastising and ridiculing the drivers who have the desire and self-respect to try to create changes by using the few tools at their disposal seems pretty weak.
> 
> Uber, Lyft and the entire ride-share economy is in its' infancy. I have great respect for any driver who is trying to mold this industry into being a respectable source of income. Taking on that uphill battle, takes more guts and self-respect than being a company-sheep-yes-man.
> 
> At this point in time, the drivers who continue to put up with the current abuses, without any push back, are the "poor examples of drivers on the road." The one's who criticize the drivers for trying to institute change are even worse.


There is a clear difference between putting up with the current abuse, which myself and the others I disagree with do not do, and abusing a system that should work to all of our benefit. I hate what Uber has done to all of us and like many I have come to just driving 1 time per month to keep my account active. The issue at hand is we have 400,000 drivers on the road each one of them having their own interpretation of how to use the rating system. My stance is we should use it to keep the creeps off the system not punish people for not tipping. This is my stance.

In my 1200+ Uber trips I cannot tell you how many times I picked up a low 4 passenger and had zero issues with them. We as drivers have rendered the rating system useless.


----------



## Greguzzi

It's not useless. It's just taking on a new form, and you will have to adapt to that new form. You have already seen the fruit of it when you note that a low-4s passenger was not a dirt-bag. Now, low 4s just are not tippers. Below that, that's where the dirt-bags live . . . I'm starting to see high-3s-rated passengers and have turned them all down so far.

And a tip for you: We active drivers grow kinda tired of inactive drivers telling us how things ought to be and that we should just accept certain things just because previous drivers chose to just accept those things.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberLou said:


> We as drivers have rendered the rating system useless.


Good, because it IS useless. I won't say some drivers have not abused it, but it's the PAX and their high ass standards that have really made it worthless. See, we agree on something


----------



## UberLou

Boy I love the ignore feature, do not have to read a bunch of BS from people who have no clue what they are talking about. Have fun typing stuff I will never read.


----------



## Greguzzi

LOL.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Greguzzi said:


> LOL.


Don't you love the way people like UberLou choose to ignore those that disagree with him and thwart his arguments with logic and rationale? What a spoiled, petulant child.

LMAO !!!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Greguzzi said:


> A "like" is inadequate kudos for such a magnificent post. Bravo, sharkie!


I second that. Awesome points and post Sharkie.


----------



## TurkUber

Let me see over 90% of passengers dont tip, if you rate everyone who didnt tip 3 stars, you will be competing for 10% of the market.
Not too smart if you ask me, and still tipping wont be guaranteed. You can make up for no tips in volume.
Oh uber might deactivate you for abusing the rating system as well.


----------



## Greguzzi

Given the incoherence of your posts and the atrociousness of your spelling, I can't see how you would get into any law school, let alone a good one.


----------



## TurkUber

Greguzzi said:


> Given the incoherence of your posts and the atrociousness of your spelling, I can't see how you would get into any law school, let alone a good one.


Great, an Uber driver is judging my coherence and grammar. Whats next? The law school I go to is a shitty one, but thats not what this topic is about.


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> Great, an Uber driver is judging my coherence and grammar. Whats next? The law school I go to is a shitty one, but thats not what this topic is about.


I'm an editor and published author who drives Uber for a few extra bucks, and you judge me as just another Uber driver to not tip. I judge you for your floppy thought processes and careless spelling and punctuation. Others will, too. It's the way the world works, junior.


----------



## TurkUber

Greguzzi said:


> I'm an editor and published author who drives Uber for a few extra bucks, and you judge me as just another Uber driver to not tip. I judge you for your floppy thought processes and careless spelling and punctuation. Others will, too. It's the way the world works, junior.


I'm not writing an article here. By the way you'd be surprised if you saw some of the people in my class, most of them are not even native in English and have barely met the LSAT requirements. Law schools are not as competitive as they once were. Thats why there are so many Law graduates who are unfortunately unemployed. Im sure there are many people with J.D's driving for Uber.


----------



## Greguzzi

TurkUber said:


> I'm not writing an article here. By the way you'd be surprised if you saw some of the people in my class, most of them are not even native in English and have barely met the LSAT requirements. Law schools are not as competitive as they once were. Thats why there are so many Law graduates who are unfortunately unemployed. Im sure there are many people with J.D's driving for Uber.


You are trying to present an argument here, and you are doing that very poorly. That should worry you. You should be working on correcting that, along with learning or re-learning the art of effective written communication, if you ever hope to match wits with attorneys who have mastered both of these skills that are so essential to your craft.


----------



## TurkUber

Greguzzi said:


> You are trying to present an argument here, and you are doing that very poorly. That should worry you. You should be working on correcting that, along with learning or re-learning the art of effective written communication, if you ever hope to match wits with attorneys who have mastered both of these skills that are so essential to your craft.


If I suck at presenting arguments at this age, I probably will in the future too. Writing is a skill, either you're born with it or you're not. That being said I'm studying Law for very different reasons, reasons which I prefer not to disclose here. I already have a niche and I'm very good at it, just need my J.D to put the cherry on top of the pie.


----------



## Greguzzi

Fair enough, but people will take the advice you are giving them far more seriously if you come across as a completely educated man. That means learning logic and how to write with conviction in at least your mother tongue. How did you even graduate college with such poor skills?


----------



## TurkUber

I have a B.S in Computer Science from UPENN. English is not my mother tongue, I have a TOEFL score of 112, which is quite high. Requirements to get in Law school are more lax for people with STEM backgrounds. The GPA requirements are lower, because they dont hand high grades to students like candy in my old school, there is no grade inflation to speak of.


----------



## Greguzzi

Well, best of luck.


----------



## ArsenalGunner

Nametoolongovich said:


> Good, because I've been giving out 3 star ratings to everyone who doesn't tip, hoping i won't see them again.


Uber will use this 3 star rating against you, if ever your ratings are too low and you go in for a class. Give a 5 star for good pax and 1 for any pax not being excellent.


----------



## Trebor

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Yeh I also want to know the truth behind this. I was told that if you rate a passenger 1star, uber will not match you to that passenger again. Not sure though, could be bs talk ...


I have not been matched with someone I rated a 1 star.

Well, I have only seen about 3 people twice, so can't say if this is true.


----------



## SlappleDapple

I only read the first page and couldn't give 2 shitz about pax rating but, FTLOG it's drivel, not dribble, which is something babies and basketball players do. We're turning into a nation of Archie Bunkers.


----------



## fatherted69

From the uber website:
https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


> *DO I NEED TO TIP MY DRIVER?*
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.


I'm up to 49 trips completed and have gotten 2 tips. I can understand the PAX feeling that don't have to tip because Uber specifically says so. But the classy ones will anyway. Put it this way, would these non-tippers ever not tip a taxi driver?

The idea of a tip jar mentioned earlier sounds good however.


----------



## Abraxas79

With me its either a 1 or 5. There really is no middle ground. I would say 90% get a five. Its too bad that drivers cannot leave comments to warn other drivers as to what one can expect. I have had some PAX that I would not wish on my worst enemy. UBER doesn't ban any riders due to low ratings, so drivers should take upon themselves.


----------



## Stygge

Nametoolongovich said:


> I used to drive for Lyft and i remember that if i give a passenger 3 or less stars, i won't see them again, is it the same for Uber?


The more interesting question is: "What can I do to see a passenger again?" Has anyone tried this? Report a fake lost item?


----------



## Abraxas79

Stygge said:


> The more interesting question is: "What can I do to see a passenger again?" Has anyone tried this? Report a fake lost item?


Before UBER cut the fares to less then bus fare you could have a PAX text you before they request UBER so you could be there to do the run. You could therefore develop a pretty good system with enough repeat customers. I do not believe this violates the partnership in anyway. I don't see why UBER would care. In any event, because demand is so high, its rather pointless now. Unless you want drive 100 miles into the countryside, there are no more dead zones. I get pinged even when I am in the shit house.


----------



## Stygge

Abraxas79 said:


> I get pinged even when I am in the shit house.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Stygge

Abraxas79 said:


> Before UBER cut the fares to less then bus fare you could have a PAX text you before they request UBER so you could be there to do the run. You could therefore develop a pretty good system with enough repeat customers. I do not believe this violates the partnership in anyway. I don't see why UBER would care. In any event, because demand is so high, its rather pointless now. Unless you want drive 100 miles into the countryside, there are no more dead zones. I get pinged even when I am in the shit house.


The reason my driver friend wants to see the rider again is in this case more emotional than financial.


----------



## 404NofFound

Greguzzi said:


> I think Uber drivers who suffer from Stockholm Syndrome and Uber riders who are too cheap to tip deserve each other. I wish Uber could figure out some means of matching them up.


 An algorithm could do that easily.


----------



## 404NofFound

UberLou said:


> Nope you will see them again. Uber does not block a rider from a driver unless there was some big issue that either you or the rider complained about.


Can I quote you on that in a new thread?


----------



## dauction

Stygge said:


> The more interesting question is: "What can I do to see a passenger again?" Has anyone tried this? Report a fake lost item?


Umm yes that is Interesting and possible on the creepy side ?


----------



## upyouruber

UberLou said:


> Dude, don't do that. That is assanine. Uber the evil empire tells them No Need to Tip. Plus half the passengers do not even know they are rated and for those that monitor their ratings will have not clue what they got a 3 for. All you are doing is forcing drivers to lower their pickup standards because they don't truly know who the a-hole passengers are since you are rating them selfishly.
> 
> Poorly rate a pucker, an asshole, a person stuffing more than 4 in an X, someone who is drastically late and makes you wait. Rate them poorly, not the non-tippers. I am so tired of hearing this crap. Thank you for making the rating system even more unreliable.


Wrong. They all know they should tip. Your the one screwing it up for all other drivers! I ALWAYS rate non-cash tipping paxholes 3 stars or less.


----------

